# WKF Karate Championships Streaming Live on YouTube Starting Tomorrow



## SPX (Nov 20, 2012)

For anyone who may be interested, the WKF World Championships will be streaming live from the 21st to the 25th on the following channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/WKFKarateWorldChamps


And for those interested, but uninformed, you can find the rules here:

http://www.wkf.net/images/downloads/KATA and KUMITE COMPETITION RULES 7_1.pdf



(Note:  The stream will be blocked in countries where the event is being shown on TV.)


----------



## chinto (Nov 23, 2012)

the rules seem to favor striking the head... not a good thing. I can fight a lot longer with an injured head then an injured chest...or knees... but then I am not into the sport aspect of karate at all.


----------



## SPX (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, well as you seem to suggest, a sport where the goal is to attack the knees probably wouldn't go over well.  And participants' careers would be extremely short-lived.

I would suggest looking at exactly as it is -- a sport.  Do you criticize basketball because you can't punch people?

I would also like to say that, even in the realm of self-defense, sometimes a measured response is the better response.  It's not always best to immediately try to maim your attacker for life.


----------



## SenseiRuss (Mar 4, 2013)

"Yes, well as you seem to suggest, a sport where the goal is to attack the knees probably wouldn't go over well. And participants' careers would be extremely short-lived."

Kyokushin karate does allow vicious kicks to the legs/knees and it has "gone over pretty well". The rules may, possibly, state that you can't kick to the knees &#8212; I'm not sure&#8212; but plenty of brutal kicks do land on the opponent's knees in Kyokushin kumte competitions.

-Russell


----------

